# Consoles/video games you regret buying.



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

What are some consoles/video games that overall felt like a waste of money or a failure to you?


*cough cough* Wii U *cough cough*

It did have some good games though, so i felt honestly mixed on it.

Oh and i regret mario party 10 because it ruined everything that made me love the games. 
also i enjoyed the ps vita more than the 3ds almost to be honest.

So what do you all think???


----------



## DarthDub (May 12, 2018)

My PS4 Pro. Got it for $400 and Sony has a sale later in the year for $299.95. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Uiaad (May 12, 2018)

Only game I can think of regretting buying in recent memory is Tales of Zesteria ... God I just hate the characters in that game, so flat and boring ... yet i loved its prequel Tales of Berseria. Took me 4 goddamn attempts of playing Zesteria to actually force my way through it. 4 goddamn times. And the real kicker is ... I ended up with it on PC and PS4!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

ps4, PS3, pokemon moon, crash n-sane trilogy, oculus rift (not nearly enough games for it to be worth my purchase),

kinda regretting getting my switch considering i'm seeing how expensive of a system it is... joycons are $90, games are $80 for the most part, pro controller cost me $110,

i didn't even buy overwatch and i still regret having it

there's probably more i can't remember at this moment


----------



## Tumoche (May 12, 2018)

Overwatch for pc...
I paid 50€ and then it was avalaible for 20€

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## xpoverzion (May 12, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> What are some consoles/video games that overall felt like a waste of money or a failure to you?
> 
> 
> *cough cough* Wii U *cough cough*
> ...



"*cough cough* Wii U *cough cough*"   You're joking right??  With a few tweaks, the Wii U is the best, and most versatile console that Nintendo has made to date.  I would regret it if I bought the Switch for example.  $400 for a console that only has a few games worth playing.  Wii U can play just about every game Nintendo has made over the past 30 years.  

I can see how the Wii U would have been disappointing during most of it's years in existence.  But that's the irony in life.  Something that was the worst, turns out to be the best in the end.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (May 12, 2018)

Only thing that comes to mind is Sim City (the last one with that disastrous launch) because I couldn't even play the game for the first week and I spent $60 on it.

I've never regret any consoles because I eventually get enough use out of it to justify buying it.  I have gotten lots of use out of my Wii U, it was worth it for Mario Kart 8 alone.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 12, 2018)

PS1 was boring, not many good games. Hyrule Warriors was a horrible disappointment and it was really boring to me. And of course most movie licensed games are automatic wastes.


----------



## JustANoob;) (May 12, 2018)

I regret buying NSMB2. It didn't really add anything new and the game was too easy (in my opinion). And the whole coin thing was kind of pointless.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> "*cough cough* Wii U *cough cough*"   You're joking right??  With a few tweaks, the Wii U is the best, and most versatile console that Nintendo has made to date.  I would regret it if I bought the Switch for example.  $400 for a console that only has a few games worth playing.  Wii U can play just about every game Nintendo has made over the past 30 years.
> 
> I can see how the Wii U would have been disappointing during most of it's years in existence.  But that's the irony in life.  Something that was the worst, turns out to be the best in the end.



that's simply a opinion buddy. And the games are perfect.

And the switch doesn't only have a few games worth it... the phone app ports are utter shit but there's underrated gems that are worth buying.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 12, 2018)

Wii U, considering the fact I only played a small handful of games on it then Cemu came out and has been making amazing progress.

I buy a lot of games on the cheap and I forget to play them.


----------



## DKB (May 12, 2018)

For a game? Paper Mario Sticker Star. Boy, what a mistake.

For a console? Wii U. Good console, but didn't do much with it.


----------



## AutumnWolf (May 12, 2018)

Can't think of one

I do not regret buying a Wii U


----------



## bodefuceta (May 12, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 12, 2018)

Monster Hunter: World, because that's 231 hours and counting of my life that I'll never get back.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2018)

Yoshi's New Island, that game was just horrible


----------



## brunocar (May 12, 2018)

DSi, i love it and now i have a use to it now that it can be hacked, but i honestly wish i had gotten a DSlite, then i could play GBA games on it.

EDIT: im retconning 4 year younger me's reply because it sucks balls, specially now that DSi CFW exists, my answer is Ace of Spades, the paid version, first steam game i bought, but i tell people my first game was gmod because thats less shameful than that awful game, dead in the water piece of crap, screw you jagex.


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2018)

I have no regrets. If you live life full of regrets then you will never achieve true happiness. 


Realize it’s ok to make mistakes.
Control negative thoughts.
Live in the now.


----------



## Delerious (May 12, 2018)

Not necessarily a console or video game, but game-related. I do regret upgrading my computer recently, mainly because now I'm broke AF, but also because new video cards are (or at least, should be) right around the corner.


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> "*cough cough* Wii U *cough cough*"   You're joking right??  With a few tweaks, the Wii U is the best, and most versatile console that Nintendo has made to date.  I would regret it if I bought the Switch for example.  $400 for a console that only has a few games worth playing.  Wii U can play just about every game Nintendo has made over the past 30 years.


Switch is $300.  Wii (got mine for $20 used) covers 2/3rd the uses of WiiU and CEMU covers the other 1/3rd.  Combine that with the fact that it's the most cumbersome home system to date with terrible marketing...yeah, WiiU was not a good system.  A 720p portable with 1080p output all in one small package is exactly what WiiU should've been, but it took the console's failure for Nintendo to realize it.

On topic: I regret buying GPD Win, which I later sold.  I remember really wanting a Gamegear when I was younger, but then barely using it once I got one, sticking almost entirely to Gameboy games.  I think those are the only two consoles I regret.  Edit: and Shield Portable, which was also meh.


----------



## jahrs (May 12, 2018)

My Xbox one i purchased it day one and it spent the earlier half of it life collecting dust and only recently started being used which sucks cause i paid 500$ for it and around the time i actually started using it. the price dropped to 299$ or less if on sale.

for games it be RWBY Grim Eclipse i liked the show thought id like the game and was really disapointed with it. played it for 30 mins and havent touched it since.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Switch is $300.  Wii (got mine for $20 used) covers 2/3rd the uses of WiiU and CEMU covers the other 1/3rd.  Combine that with the fact that it's the most cumbersome home system to date with terrible marketing...yeah, WiiU was not a good system.  A 720p portable with 1080p output all in one small package is exactly what WiiU should've been, but it took the console's failure for Nintendo to realize it.
> 
> On topic: I regret buying GPD Win, which I later sold.  I remember really wanting a Gamegear when I was younger, but then barely using it once I got one, sticking almost entirely to Gameboy games.  I think those are the only two consoles I regret.


Switch is easily over $400 given that the Joycon controllers are worthless for anybody with hands that are bigger than a 6 year old.  Most are forced to buy the pro controllers.  I could care less about marketing. But, If good marketing gets you to spend $400 on a console that has about 6 games in it's library, then well, I guess that's what good marketing is for.  I love playing Nintendo and PC games, but the last thing I want to do is to take my games on the go.  When you are taking your games everywhere you go, that's when you know you have a problem, and should probably seek help for addiction issues.  Otherwise, I only use consoles for playing on the living room TV, and thats it.  In my world, the Switch still has very little value compared to the Wii U.  Maybe that will change someday when the Switch is fully hackable, and Nintendo has added many more games/exclusives to the Switch library.  Until then, I don't know who in their right mind would buy a Switch.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 12, 2018)

A Gba micro. It’s nice, but I can’t wield it. It’s too small. Smaller than I thought it would be. I didn’t have it long. It wasn’t for me.


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I love playing Nintendo and PC games, but the last thing I want to do is to take my games on the go. When you are taking your games everywhere you go, that's when you know you have a problem, and should probably seek help for addiction issues.


You gotta be shitting me lol.  That's a really poor attempt at dismissing one of Switch's biggest draws.  Nintendo portables have been around equally as long as Nintendo consoles.  Not to mention 3DS has sold roughly 7x as much as WiiU, while Switch outsold WiiU's lifetime sales in one year.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 12, 2018)

I like handhelds due to the fact that I can chill in bed with headphones. I’m not going to play call of duty while I’m getting groceries or a bit of super mario while at a stoplight.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 12, 2018)

the wii u lmao


----------



## xpoverzion (May 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You gotta be shitting me lol.  That's a really poor attempt at dismissing one of Switch's biggest draws.  Nintendo portables have been around equally as long as Nintendo consoles.  Not to mention 3DS has sold roughly 7x as much as WiiU, while Switch outsold WiiU's lifetime sales in one year.


You seem bitter about something.  Is it because you bought a Switch?  You can blame your mistakes and regrets on marketing.  Nintendo and Apple have become the masters of the kind of marketing that can get the consumer to pay more and more, for less and less with each passing year.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2018)

Hmmm...i sort of regret buying a Xbox 360. Very late in its life cycle, so it was a hundred Euro, and maybe 20 for the handful of exclusives i wanted (Halo, red dead redemption, gears of war). It worked perfectly and even has Skyrim as a bonus on the hard drive... But i never really got into it. I dunno... Every time i turned it on, i wanted to shut it down again. It's crazy and certainly on me... But it's just not for me.



SG854 said:


> I have no regrets. If you live life full of regrets then you will never achieve true happiness.
> 
> 
> Realize it’s ok to make mistakes.
> ...


Nice zen philosophy, but there's a whole spectrum between 'no regrets' and 'a life full of regrets'. In other words: it's okay to regret some things, as long as it doesn't hinder your life otherwise.


----------



## cots (May 13, 2018)

I regret importing a Japanese Sega Dreamcast, my purchase of a CD64 (copier for N64) and the game Beyond Two Souls for the PS3. The Dreamcast was region locked, the CD64 didn't work that well and Beyond Two Souls was boring as shit.


----------



## oji (May 13, 2018)

PS3, I've played it about a week or so and it's collecting dust already for a couple of years. It's not due to a bad titles library but cause i can't use DualShock3, my hands cry after couple minutes of an intensive gameplay. Thankfully I've got a Magic-NS adapter recently so now i can play by Switch Pro Controller. But now I just have to justify staring at TV for hours as I used to Wii U's Off-TV & Switch to play in a much more comfortable poses, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

i regret buying psp 3000 old 3ds and wii. cuz now i have new 3ds and the old 3ds is usless. same goes for psp and wii cuz i have ps vita and wii u. also the psp 3000 has horrible screen.


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> You seem bitter about something.  Is it because you bought a Switch?  You can blame your mistakes and regrets on marketing.  Nintendo and Apple have become the masters of the kind of marketing that can get the consumer to pay more and more, for less and less with each passing year.


Switch I do not regret buying at all.  It's the best portable console I've ever owned, puts GPD Win and Shield Portable to shame.  WiiU was best at nothing, which seems hard to swallow for you.


----------



## SG854 (May 13, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmmm...i sort of regret buying a Xbox 360. Very late in its life cycle, so it was a hundred Euro, and maybe 20 for the handful of exclusives i wanted (Halo, red dead redemption, gears of war). It worked perfectly and even has Skyrim as a bonus on the hard drive... But i never really got into it. I dunno... Every time i turned it on, i wanted to shut it down again. It's crazy and certainly on me... But it's just not for me.
> 
> 
> Nice zen philosophy, but there's a whole spectrum between 'no regrets' and 'a life full of regrets'. In other words: it's okay to regret some things, as long as it doesn't hinder your life otherwise.


It was a joke lol

I am one with the earth


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

None I collect consoles and games

Wii U is the best console in terms of value due to hacking though, it doesn't even really come close.


----------



## GameSystem (May 13, 2018)

FFXII for PS2. It's the only game I ever purchased that I didn't finish. It's not that I got stuck or anything (I was probably overleveled at the point of the game I was at), but I just couldn't get myself to care enough to finish it. There were a lot of things about that game that just bothered me. 

It still irks me that I left something unfinished, so if I ever get a good enough PC to play/pirate it, I'll probably use some cheats to blow through it to get to the point I was at, and then play it normally from there. I still have my PS2 and the game, but I don't feel like starting it up and having no idea what's going on.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (May 13, 2018)

Hyrule fucking warriors...
legends


----------



## Cha0tic (May 13, 2018)

Sunset overdrive 2 years ago on Xbox one bought it full price digitally, a week later it became the free game of the month. And couldn't get a refund for it.


----------



## CMDreamer (May 13, 2018)

For the most part, everything I get, is not popularity-related, so I don't buy those junk games/consoles that everyone is buying.

And when I do, their popularity is almost over, so I get them for really cheap.

Anyway, haven't buyed anything Xbox related so I don't regret it, actually its the best decision I'v made so far.

I've recently got a Deluxe WiiU, haven't used it that much, and I still like it. It's not (yet) hacked, it came with eleven games preinstalled, so I've got some time to discover it.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Switch I do not regret buying at all.  It's the best portable console I've ever owned, puts GPD Win and Shield Portable to shame.  WiiU was best at nothing, which seems hard to swallow for you.


Wrong!  Wii U is the best at being able to play every game Nintendo has ever made.  Better than the Wii, Switch, etc at accomplishing this.  For some of us, that is of more value for the money than just being able to take 6 switch games with me to the grocery store, or on a camping trip.  I again I must insist that you seek addiction counseling if you thing the switch is only worth it for portabliltiy.  Otherwise, with it's 6 games, and countless garbage ports, the switch is better than the Wii U at nothing.  The graphics are hardly better on the Switch.  The switch plays roughly 6000 fewer games than the Wii U.  Indeed, Nintendo marketing is something to admire.


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> Wrong!  Wii U is the best at being able to play every game Nintendo has ever made.


PC does that and accepts more controller types.  Wii + Switch do that and you get two systems with interesting features instead of one system that nobody remembers.



xpoverzion said:


> Otherwise, with it's 6 games, and countless garbage ports


Now you're calling WiiU games garbage lol.  They were good games that got next to zero exposure which is why they sell on Switch.  Just give it up, there's no point in fanboying a discontinued console.  Switch has a future and WiiU does not.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> PC does that and accepts more controller types.  Wii + Switch do that and you get two systems with interesting features instead of one system that nobody remembers.



What is your deal exactly? it's obvious the Wii U is the best hacked console in terms of the amount of different consoles it can play, a PC is not a console. If that is the case sell your Switch and don't buy anything anymore because it will all come to PC in the form of emulators one day.

Consoles offer other advantages.

Nintendo is the only company that has fanboys that fight between two system in the same family. Right now a Wii U is a better value hands down, come back and talk to me in a few years when Switch home-brew has taken off.


----------



## oji (May 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> PC does that and accepts more controller types.  Wii + Switch do that and you get two systems with interesting features instead of one system that nobody remembers.


Wii lacks of Off-TV mode which is a selling point for me, I find Wii U an ultimate Nintendo console of all previous stationery generations, same for New 3DS XL to a portable. Also Wii U's GamePad is so comfortable, even with a Scull & Co case Switch's usability is miles behind, I always prefer to play same titles on Wii U against Switch out of TV when it's possible, laying at a couch in a most comfortable pose.


----------



## Zyvyn (May 13, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> ps4, PS3, pokemon moon, crash n-sane trilogy, oculus rift (not nearly enough games for it to be worth my purchase),
> 
> kinda regretting getting my switch considering i'm seeing how expensive of a system it is... joycons are $90, games are $80 for the most part, pro controller cost me $110,
> 
> ...


um a pair of joycons is 80 dolars a game is 60 and pro controller is 80 as well

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



supergamer368 said:


> PS1 was boring, not many good games. Hyrule Warriors was a horrible disappointment and it was really boring to me. And of course most movie licensed games are automatic wastes.


really? i loved hyrule warriors I even purchased both the original and legends and i've already pre-ordered the definitive version


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2018)

oji said:


> Wii lacks of Off-TV mode which is a selling point for me, I find Wii U an ultimate Nintendo console of all previous stationery generations, same for New 3DS XL to a portable. Also Wii U's GamePad is so comfortable, even with a Scull & Co case Switch's usability is miles behind, I always prefer to play same titles on Wii U against Switch out of TV when it's possible, laying at a couch in a most comfortable pose.


Can agree with 3DS, it's a solid portable system that's useful for legacy emulation, but that also covers much of the emulation that you might find WiiU useful for.  Even most low-mid range PCs (which would be in range of console prices) can play all Nintendo games up to Wii, and you can get bluetooth sensor bars for Wiimotes or USB adapters for any Nintendo controller.  That's why it's an alternative worth considering, especially if you're looking to just build for emulation/streaming/etc.


----------



## oji (May 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Can agree with 3DS, it's a solid portable system that's useful for legacy emulation, but that also covers much of the emulation that you might find WiiU useful for.  Even most low-mid range PCs (which would be in range of console prices) can play all Nintendo games up to Wii, and you can get bluetooth sensor bars for Wiimotes or USB adapters for any Nintendo controller.  That's why it's an alternative worth considering, especially if you're looking to just build for emulation/streaming/etc.


I prefer to play out of TV so the closest alternative to Wii U is GPD Win 2 which I find much more uncomfortable (but of course it's offer a more wide library of games) & also overheating as hell. As you can see my own choice is Wii U & for me it's unbeatable to date. But I'm open to alternatives when / if they came out, just not found any, maybe it'll be Switch XL?


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2018)

oji said:


> I prefer to play out of TV so the closest alternative to Wii U is GPD Win 2 which I find much more uncomfortable (but of course it's offer a more wide library of games) & also overheating as hell. As you can see my own choice is Wii U & for me it's unbeatable to date. But I'm open to alternatives when / if they came out, just not found any, maybe it'll be Switch XL?


Yeah I dunno, seems like people are torn between wanting a larger Switch and wanting a smaller Switch.  Obviously there are grips you can buy for joycons, but much larger and Switch wouldn't really be "portable," any smaller and you wouldn't really be able to see details in a 720p screen.  Maybe they'll debut both an "XL" and "S" closer to the release of Switch 2 just to appease everybody anyway, who knows.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> um a pair of joycons is 80 dolars a game is 60 and pro controller is 80 as well


ＣＡＮＡＤＡ


----------



## PeacefulDreams (May 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> PC does that and accepts more controller types.  Wii + Switch do that and you get two systems with interesting features instead of one system that nobody remembers.
> 
> 
> Now you're calling WiiU games garbage lol.  They were good games that got next to zero exposure which is why they sell on Switch.  Just give it up, there's no point in fanboying a discontinued console.  Switch has a future and WiiU does not.



Although you’re right in terms of the PC accepting more input devices, there isn’t a good unified way to make a PC a no-maintenance perfect emulation station. The frontends that are available are not always configured for your needs or easily maintainae, and not all consoles/handhelds can be emulated right away (look at the development curve of Citra for example).

It would be awesome to have a Windows shell mod or XBMC/Kodi like launcher that’s easy to use with no configuration necessary, but until then I wouldn’t consider a PC a console due to the user experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryccardo (May 13, 2018)

None; there are some where I didn't get my money's worth out (I define efficient entertainment as better than 1 €/hour, and time spent with the console disassembled or installing mods counts even more), but nothing that I paid for and regretted!

I'm still disgusted thinking at the 30 minutes I spent downloading Pokemon Moon and the hour and half stepping through that interactive movie, though


----------



## Zyvyn (May 13, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> ＣＡＮＡＤＡ


yeah but isnt minimum wage for you like $11 in the US its $8


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (May 13, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> yeah but isnt minimum wage for you like $11 in the US its $8



CAD$11.15 - $14, depends on province but that's off topic.


----------



## Zyvyn (May 13, 2018)

YOUCANTSTOPME said:


> CAD$11.15 - $14, depends on province but that's off topic.


where i live in the US minimum wage is $8.15 an hour


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2018)

The Wii U. A complete waste of money and time.


----------



## astrangeone (May 13, 2018)

Currently I'm regretting Pokemon Ultra Moon.  Not enough of a difference to make myself care about it.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 13, 2018)

All I can think of rn xD


----------



## AmandaRose (May 13, 2018)

I regret spending £800 to get a Nintendo 64 imported from japan on the day it came out. Had i just waited another 9 months for it to come out in Scotland i would have only had to pay £180.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 13, 2018)

oji said:


> I prefer to play out of TV so the closest alternative to Wii U is GPD Win 2 which I find much more uncomfortable (but of course it's offer a more wide library of games) &* also overheating as hell. As* you can see my own choice is Wii U & for me it's unbeatable to date. But I'm open to alternatives when / if they came out, just not found any, maybe it'll be Switch XL?


Just out of curiosity: is that heating thing the same as on the gpd win 1? I've seen a test that it heated a whole lot less, but that doesn't mean it's gone...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 13, 2018)

I don't think I've ever regretted buying a console really, even the one's that I haven't played much I've at least gotten my money's worth of enjoyment out of them (or, at least, I try to). 

The same is kind of true for games, too, since I only ever buy games I 100% know I'm going to enjoy (either because I like the series in general, or because I've pirated it beforehand, as mentioned in this thread). 

Though one game does come to mind that I really should've waited on, which was Pokemon AS that I had pre-ordered. Unfortunately, the remake was (IMO) utterly awful, easily the biggest waste of $35 I've made in gaming.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 13, 2018)

My 360, and Banjo Kazooie Nuts & Bolts. I got the 360 specifically for that game then realized it was shit.
I did still get some use out of the 360 since I got Blue Dragon for it, which is one of my favorite RPGs.
I think I only own like 4 retail games for it, and a few XBLA games.


----------



## tunip3 (May 13, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Only game I can think of regretting buying in recent memory is Tales of Zesteria ... God I just hate the characters in that game, so flat and boring ... yet i loved its prequel Tales of Berseria. Took me 4 goddamn attempts of playing Zesteria to actually force my way through it. 4 goddamn times. And the real kicker is ... I ended up with it on PC and PS4!


The Skylanders vehicle game


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2018)

I have no regret.
I'm a games and consoles hoarder and I enjoy it.


----------



## bi388 (May 13, 2018)

I don't regret buying my Wii u at all. I got to play games far before they were on cemu or switch, and many still don't work well or at all on those platforms. Bayo2 crashes on cemu, xbcx isn't on switch, etc. 

Now something I do regret buying, at least right now, is my rift. Maybe when there's more good vr games I'll enjoy it more but right now most games that get vr support added are garbage with it so the only stuff worth playing is the handful of good games made for vr.


----------



## Enryx25 (May 13, 2018)

Pokemon Sun.
Worst Pokemon game ever.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

I've had two xbox 360's that rrod'd on me last generation untill I ended up getting a slim around late 2011.I wish I would of just got a launch ps3 instead of waisting money on 2 consoles that failed on me last generation.Sure,they can get ylod but they dont get it as often as the 360's rrod so i would of had a better chance of keeping a early console that had less of a chance bricking on its own.


----------



## Felivath (May 20, 2018)

I honestly regret buying my PS4. I got it when it first came out because of  HYPE  but have only put a few dozen hours into it... It just wasn't for me, plus all my multiplayer games I get for Xbone to play with friends. 

But, I guess it's nice to have 1,2,3, and 4. Screw the Pro though. Would never buy an other one.


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2018)

Nintendo Switch.
Nintendo 3DS.
Wii U.

Eh.... pretty much that.


----------



## BORTZ (May 30, 2018)

_ BATTLEBORN 
_
My friends thought it would be a smash hit, it was the same team behind Borderlands 2, had promising progression. The game was overshadowed and misunderstood as an "Overwatch clone". The player base dropped to under 600 in just a couple of months. I have one of the rarest trophies from the game, "log into the lobby with 4 other friends". I bought the game digitally for $60. Biggest gaming regret recently. Other than Destiny 2... Which is just a sad shadow of what D1 was. Destiny ! had its flaws but to me it was memorable and fun.


----------



## shapesinaframe (Sep 28, 2022)

Showing my age here: Atari 7800

I have no idea why I thought it would be better than a NES, but somehow their marketing convinced 10yo me in the 80s that it was 

It wasn’t


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 2, 2022)

When I was younger, I used to get a lot of shovelware titles on the Wii U and 3DS with my parent's fun money for doing chores. They were all either $5 or below, but I never re-download them to try them again. At least I was supporting indie developers?

I guess the only real game that I bought with my hard-earned cash and regretted was LEGO Worlds for the Switch. I thought it would be similar to Minecraft and I could play with my siblings, but we barely touched it. I put roughly 20 hours into it and uninstalled it once I got bored with it. The performance was horrendous, but I knew the risks beforehand. Too bad I couldn't grin and bear it any longer with it.

I also sort of regret buying my PSP 2000. I barely play any games on it anymore and I could easily emulate most of them on my Switch. Oh, the woes of getting older, I suppose.


----------

